
The problem with voting - erlend_sh
https://medium.com/@nayafia/the-problem-with-voting-8cff39f771e8
======
masonic

      Voting, in its modern form, is only as old as the Enlightenment
    

Define modern. (i.e. why wouldn't Athens count?)

    
    
      eligible voters, all of whom were free, male, and white
    

_Most_ were white, but all male citizens of age could vote, including
immigrants from worldwide, and free black men.

